# Best tight high gain PCB?



## farwest1 (Jun 7, 2020)

What are your favorite tight high gain pcbs you’ve built?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 7, 2020)

Tight Metal if you can find a board for it somewhere. The Friedman/Revv stuff sounds pretty good but I haven’t built any of them.


----------



## Barry (Jun 7, 2020)

The Sanguine


----------



## mstrat (Jun 7, 2020)

Barry said:


> The Sanguine


I'm building this now, and - assuming it's identically to the G4 - totally agree.


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Barry said:


> The Sanguine


is it based on the red channel of the Bogner Ecstacy?


----------



## mstrat (Jun 7, 2020)

It's the Revv G4. Not sure if _that_ is based on the bogner, though.


----------



## Robert (Jun 7, 2020)

Want to see something interesting?

Take a look at the Tyrian and Thermionic Distortion schematics side-by-side.......


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert said:


> Want to see something interesting?
> 
> Take a look at the Tyrian and Thermionic Distortion schematics side-by-side.......


Ok, so the Sanguine is a red channel distortion based on the Revv G4 (in turn maybe based on the Bogner Ecstacy red channel.)

What is a purple channel (Tyrian)? Revv G3?


----------



## Barry (Jun 7, 2020)

farwest1 said:


> Ok, so the Sanguine is a red channel distortion based on the Revv G4 (in turn maybe based on the Bogner Ecstacy red channel.)
> 
> What is a purple channel (Tyrian)? Revv G3?


Yes and the Malachite is the Green Channel Overdrive


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Barry said:


> Yes and the Malachite is the Green Channel Overdrive


What’s the difference between red, green, purple?


----------



## Barry (Jun 7, 2020)

farwest1 said:


> What’s the difference between red, green, purple?


I haven't built the other two yet, but they all are based on Revv amp channels, the Green is an overdrive and Purple and Red high gain, look them up on Reverb, probably better descriptions there


----------



## temol (Jun 8, 2020)

No, Sanguine is not based on Bogner amp. It's based on REVV amp (Generator 120 if I'm correct).


----------

